# 2010-2011 Deluxe 28 1150 polar force briggs



## AJ927 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello all I was at home depot the other night and as always look at the new Areins snow-thros just to compare to my 2010-2011 model deluxe 28 with the briggs polar force 1150 , i noticed a new engine on them so i decided to research a little ... long story short i see posts that the newer briggs motors are chineese made to briggs specs my question is being mine is 3 years old is it also a chineese made briggs ? Not that it matters it starts first pull every time no matter what the temp is and has loads of power thanks for any info


----------



## BigSnowMan (Oct 7, 2013)

A dealer told me a few weeks back that the new engine is their ( Ariens) engine and it was shown at a spring show to last longer than the Briggs in a comparison test. Also, and this is the big one and now they don't need to pay Briggs for their engine which means more profit for Ariens. It all come down to cutting costs.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sscotsman might no more about this and correct my thoughts but NO I believe they don't pay briggs but they pay LCT to make them for them I believe???? or some company in China???

By the way LCT has ties to Lauson/Tecumseh which I did not know until recent.

Read below:

A Brief History
Tecumseh Products Company was founded by tool and die maker Raymond Herrick in 1934. Raymond Herrick applied mass production concepts he had learned from automobile manufacturer Henry Ford to the production of refrigeration compressors.

Following the outbreak of World War II, Tecumseh Products Company was called upon, like many American businesses, to aid in the war effort. This resulted in Tecumseh Products Company using its facilities to manufacture artillery shells for allied forces. Following the end of World War II, Tecumseh Products Company continued its production of refrigeration compressors and expanded into manufacturing compressors for air conditioning units.

In 1956, Tecumseh Products Company purchased the Lauson Manufacturing Company, which was founded in 1895 by John Lauson. By the time of the purchase in 1956, Lauson Manufacturing Company had grown into one of the largest manufacturers of small gasoline engines in the United States. Following the purchase, Tecumseh Products Company dismantled most of the Lauson Manufacturing Company and used the assets to create Tecumseh Power Company
In 2007, the company's former gasoline engine and power train product lines, which is what the company had been most known for, were sold to Platinum Equity LLC, which did business as Tecumseh Power. Tecumseh engine products at one time were sold in over 120 countries. In December 2008, the company closed its engine manufacturing division. TecumsehPower sold off its Peerless transmissions business to Husqvarna Outdoor Products effective February 1, 2009.

On February 10, 2009, Platinum Equity LLC announced that Tecumseh Power Company had sold certain assets of its engine business to Certified Parts Corporation. This included the sale of existing and unfinished engine parts inventory, tools to make finished product and certain intellectual property assets. Certified Parts Corporation also assumed responsibility for warranty of previous engine sales.

In an interview published by The Janesville Gazette on February 10, 2009, Certified Parts Corporation President Jim Grafft said "that he plans to move the engine operation to Rock County, Wisconsin, where he owns three facilities in Janesville and one in Edgerton, and will initially supply parts for Tecumseh Power engines. Grafft also said that his company could eventually resume engine production, which Tecumseh Power ceased in December 2008".
On September 1, 2010, Certified Parts Corporation (CPC) of Janesville, WI announced it had entered into an agreement with LCT, (Liquid Combustion Technology) of Travelers Rest, SC to jointly manufacture air-cooled engines for the outdoor power equipment market.
The agreement provided CPC with engineering, manufacturing, and sales capabilities allowing it to reintroduce the Snow King line of snow thrower engines and other engines formerly manufactured and sold by TecumsehPower. The engines are exclusively represented by LCT, and sold under the Snow King, Lauson, and LCT brands and serviced exclusively by CPC and the existing TecumsehPower dealer/distributor network. Traditionally, the Snow King line of engines had powered more snowthrowers than all other brands combined.
LCT's horizontal 4-stroke gasoline engine product offering was extended by this agreement and allowed CPC and LCT to provide single cylinder and V-twin vertical engines to outdoor power equipment manufacturers. According to Larry Zeman, VP of Winter Engine Products for LCT, "This establishes LCT as an engine manufacturer of choice as it continues to engineer a new generation of power


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

AJ927 said:


> Hello all I was at home depot the other night and as always look at the new Areins snow-thros just to compare to my 2010-2011 model deluxe 28 with the briggs polar force 1150 , i noticed a new engine on them so i decided to research a little ... long story short i see posts that the newer briggs motors are chineese made to briggs specs my question is being mine is 3 years old is it also a chineese made briggs ? Not that it matters it starts first pull every time no matter what the temp is and has loads of power thanks for any info


Yep, yours has a Chinese made briggs..
This is the first season (2014 model year, snowblowers that are going on sale in the Autumn of 2013) that have *all* Chinese engines..
On all *2-stage* snowblowers, by all manufacturers..

More information here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

and here:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Last winter (and probably this winter too) there were two remaining single-stage snowblowers made in the USA,
ironically, by Honda..quote from last winter from the thread linked above:


[email protected] said:


> For the record, here's Honda:
> 
> HS520A, HS520AS (single-stage): Engines are cast in Swepsonville, NC. Complete model assembly is also done in Swepsonville. Canadian and other export versions are also manufactured in Swepsonville.
> 
> ...



Scot


----------



## AJ927 (Oct 11, 2013)

ok thanks for the info i thought it was just the 2013-2014 models that were hoping that my 2010-2011 model was still a usa made briggs ...like it said it really doesn't make a difference because it runs great and has lots of power just annoying you think you are buying american made and it's not


----------

